# حمل تصميم بالحجم الطبيعي لطائرة (ريموت كنترول)



## م المصري (17 أبريل 2008)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 

مرحبا بالجميع الملف المرفق يحتوي على عدد من الصور تكون في مجموعها خطه كامله لتصميم طائره بالريموت ؤبالحجم الحقيقي ... 
اطبع الصور ثم الصقها مع بعض (حافة الورقه ملامسه للاخرى تمام ) لا تجعل الورق فوق بعضه ولو 1ملم حتى لا تختلف المقاسات وتضيع جهدك ......... :3:

بالتوفيق للجميع و تحياتي

 ​


----------



## methaq altam (19 أبريل 2008)

مشكور اخي م المصري منتضرين المزيد تحياتي


----------



## محمدأبومسعود (20 أبريل 2008)

بوركت أخي الكريم .. و لكن حضرتك ذكرت أن التصميم للتحكم بها عن بعد 
ريموت كونترل
ولكن التصميم الذي نراه ميكانيكي فقط لا يحتوي على أي جزء كهربي أو تحكم ؟
فأرجو التوضيح و شرح المخطط إن أمكن ..


----------



## اراس الكردي (12 يونيو 2008)

تسلم يدك على الخرائط


----------



## napleon (14 يونيو 2008)

شكرا كتير و ما ئصرت


----------



## توحتمس (17 يونيو 2008)

مشكووور أخي الكريم


----------



## dmiri (19 يونيو 2008)

مشكووور أخي الكريم


----------



## أبـ حـ رث ــا ـــو (17 نوفمبر 2008)

مششششششششششششششششششــــــــــــــكــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــوـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــر


----------



## syamand (23 نوفمبر 2008)

مششششششششششششششششششــــــــــــــكــــــــــــــــ ,v


----------



## كرم الدين (28 نوفمبر 2008)

مشكوووووووووووووووووور يا لطيف


----------



## اياد علي محمد (29 نوفمبر 2008)

شكراً اخي العزيزززززززززززززززززززززززززززززززز


----------



## المهندس كلكامش (29 نوفمبر 2008)

مشكوووووووووووور اخي العزيز


----------



## ادور (29 نوفمبر 2008)

مشكوررررررررررررررررررررر لكم واتمني التقدم والنجاح


----------



## ghareebi (30 نوفمبر 2008)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
بارك الله فيك


----------



## Alinajeeb (1 ديسمبر 2008)

مشكور ولو هي متاخره


----------



## احمد كوردي اربيل (5 ديسمبر 2008)

thank you brother


----------



## الديوان (3 فبراير 2009)

*مشكور أخي الكريم​*


----------



## dreams1804 (16 نوفمبر 2009)

*  السلام عليكم 

هذا تميز , شكراً لك
شكرا كثيرا على مجهودك​*​


----------



## dreams1804 (16 نوفمبر 2009)

*  السلام عليكم 

هذا تميز , شكراً لك
شكرا كثيرا على مجهودك​*​


----------



## 3dil (2 فبراير 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا جزاك الله خيرا جزاك الله خيرا جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## عبد المنتقم (7 فبراير 2010)

شكرا جزيلا وجزاك الله خير


----------



## nartop (16 فبراير 2010)

شكرا لك وبارك الله فيك وجزاك خيرا


----------



## D3v1l-0 (26 فبراير 2010)

تسلم يداك


----------



## Omar Sawalha (12 ديسمبر 2010)

مشكور 
نسأل الله الفائدة لنا و لك


----------



## مسلم سوري حلبي (24 أبريل 2013)

جزاك الله كل خير اخي 
لكن نطمع بالمزيد خصوصا من ناحية التحكم و المحرك كهربائي ..او بنزين مصغر


----------



## عصام_73 (9 مايو 2014)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## ابراهيم الموصلي (15 مايو 2014)

عاشت الايادي


----------



## wisamaa (22 أغسطس 2014)

شكرررررررررا جزيﻻ


----------



## abdelwahed1954 (23 أكتوبر 2014)

BOG da vam pomogne


----------



## مسعد فرج (25 ديسمبر 2014)

لاالة الا اللة وحدة لا شريك لة الملك و لة الحمد يحى ويميت وهوا على كل شىء قدير


----------



## ahmad malkawi8 (23 مارس 2015)

لدي تصميم طائره f-22 raptor


----------



## ahmad malkawi8 (23 مارس 2015)

لكن لا اعرف كيف يمكنني رفعها الى المنتدى


----------



## karimmaher33 (23 مايو 2017)

شكرا جزيلا انا مهندس ربيع ماهر من مصر مهندس طيران بشركة مصر للطيران للصيانة والأعمال الفنية 





مشاهدة قناة اون سبورت موقع بث مباشر بث مباشر لقناة قناة اون دراما [URL="http://www.egytal2a.com/"]بث مباشر[/URL] موقع بث مباشر


----------

